# JoesJeans



## visivo (Nov 5, 2005)

Anyone else have a pair? Or two or three?  8) 

I finally bought a pair (most I have spent on a pair of jeans, ugh) and I am in looveee. The honey fit is perfect for me -- I am short and curvy and wear a 30 in these (mhmm hips). 

I must say, the wash is casual but still clean looking, and my ass has never looked better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Haha.

The salesperson said they'd stretch a little -- the only thing I worry about it the fact that they are SO soft that they seem like theyll wear easily (ie, holes etc). I have a pair of sevens that has three huge holes after only a few months wear, and another pair that has been hole free and Ive worn them longer -- they seem to be fashioned of a stronger denim; Less distressed. 

Anyone have something to say about this line; how they wear and the styles you like?

Thanks!
Mollie


----------



## AlliSwan (Nov 5, 2005)

I LOOOOOVE my Joe's! I couldn't find them for the longest time, and now I have like 4 pairs...I fell in love with the Socialite fit, they made my thighs look a bit thinner and gave me a little more in the ass area. They had a higher rise than I was used to, but I found it was slimming and not "dowdy." I just bought a pair of the revamped Honey cut (I don't have hips or much of an ass, so the old Honey jeans would cut into my love handles and the "hip" area would be baggy) and I loooove them. They're low (esp. for Joe's Jeans) and they're super soft. Yay to find another JJ lover! 

My boyfriend and I were watching the movie "Eulogy" with my parents one night, and a character leans in front of the camera and you get the QUICKEST flash of the back of her jeans and Jase (my BF) and I locked eyes b/c he's all over fashion and knows Joe's from Citizens from Sevens (of which he has more than ME), etc...the boy's Juicy Couture collection seriously rivals mine....


----------



## visivo (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_I just bought a pair of the revamped Honey cut (I don't have hips or much of an ass, so the old Honey jeans would cut into my love handles and the "hip" area would be baggy) and I loooove them. They're low (esp. for Joe's Jeans) and they're super soft. Yay to find another JJ lover!_

 
Oh good! Glad theres more out there. I literally spotted them on some girl in anthropologie months ago and found out what brand they were because they looked SOO great on her. Really flattering. I dont know whether I have the newer or older honeys but they fit welll mabe because I have no shortage of hippage or ass here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

 
My boyfriend and I were watching the movie "Eulogy" with my parents one night, and a character leans in front of the camera and you get the QUICKEST flash of the back of her jeans and Jase (my BF) and I locked eyes b/c he's all over fashion and knows Joe's from Citizens from Sevens (of which he has more than ME), etc...the boy's Juicy Couture collection seriously rivals mine....  
 
HA so funny. I always spot jeans brands inadvertantly. I dont intentionally stare at peoples asses but even my boy is trained now because I point them out. He loves my sevens on me and he tried them for himself but dislikes how they fit  on him. That is SO cute -- are you sure he's straight? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love a man that dresses well and knows what he likes.


----------

